# Wrectifier Distortion (Triple Wreck) boost



## the_grumpy_gnome (May 15, 2019)

This Wrecktifier circuit is a favorite of mine and I've built a few now.  In one, I added the boost section that's part of the original Wampler circuit.  if anyone else is considering it, I've had good luck using this:



Note:  This isn't a clean boost.  it's sorta fuzzy/fizzy and not great on its own, but adds a "charged" characteristic to the circuit.  I can play pinch harmonics galore.


----------



## tcpoint (May 15, 2019)

There was a thread on freestompboxes.org about the boost.  The consensus was to use a sho instead of the one that comes with the Wampler.  I've made both (and even modded the Wampler boost - it got a little better but didn't compare to the sho).  I highly recommend the sho as a boost for the triple wreck.  I, also, like running this at 18 volts.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (May 15, 2019)

tcpoint said:


> There was a thread on freestompboxes.org about the boost.  The consensus was to use a sho instead of the one that comes with the Wampler.  I've made both (and even modded the Wampler boost - it got a little better but didn't compare to the sho).  I highly recommend the sho as a boost for the triple wreck.  I, also, like running this at 18 volts.


I'm familiar with that post and did the same exact thing you did.  I agree in that most people will like the SHO better, but I like both.  Also, with the SHO you can run both at 18v (which sounds great).


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (May 15, 2019)

Just to add info to this thread, here's the DIYstompboxes link:  https://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=117190.0


----------



## mad5066 (May 15, 2019)

sweet, I own the original actually so I may look into modding the boost on it as I seldom use it because I don't really care for it, plus I'd like to be able to choose between 9 or 18V.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (May 15, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> sweet, I own the original actually so I may look into modding the boost on it as I seldom use it because I don't really care for it, plus I'd like to be able to choose between 9 or 18V.



Adding a charge pump (a simple circuit) and a switch will give you the ability to switch between 9 and 18.  FYI, the stock boost sounds kinda crummy at 18, but the SHO (and actual distortion circuit) sound great.


----------



## mad5066 (May 16, 2019)

That's true but I have iso power bricks capable of either voltages so I probably wouldn't add that 9-18V charge pump option internally. Since I'm modding the pedal I have to see how limited my options are changing the boost. Will report back when the mod is done.


----------

